# [Semi-Finals] The Joker vs Darth Vader



## masamune1 (Jan 7, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOEvVY67Dmg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_je4VmlJN8A[/YOUTUBE]

The two with the closest calls last round.

Who is triumphant?


----------



## Adonis (Jan 7, 2009)

*Sees The Joker won out after all*

Goddamnit!


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 7, 2009)

Adonis said:


> *Sees The Joker won out after all*
> 
> Goddamnit!



At least it was'nt a rape. He only won by a single point!

Also, I know who will win the other match, and it's him I'm betting on (I think he's slightly overrated, but that does'nt mean I don't think he will deserve it).

As it happens, Vader is a very, very highly-rated bad guy too. Jokeer could lose this.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 7, 2009)

Vader is ridiculously awesome, but Joker takes the cake.  The acting performance puts him over, Vader's wasn't impressive he was just an amazing concept.  Joker was great concept and flawless execution.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 7, 2009)

whats with the joker wanking?


yes the joker is amazing but he isn't the best villian of all time!


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 7, 2009)

The Joker just has "timing" on his side I'll actually have to think about this one quite a bit.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 7, 2009)

Lol Joker beating Patrick Bateman, amazing.


----------



## Chee (Jan 7, 2009)

Joker, he just seemed more...deadlier than Vader.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jan 7, 2009)

Chee said:


> Joker, he just seemed more...deadlier than Vader.



No way, Vader would beat the shit out of Joker and his whole entire gang in under an hour.

But this time I'm voting for joker,  Vader's badassery got taken down several notches when they did the prequels.


----------



## Chee (Jan 7, 2009)

No, not in that sense. I mean the Joker kills for the shits and giggles and doesn't really listen to anyone. One moment he'd be agreeing with you and the next he kills you.
Vader kills people only if they disobey him or don't give him information and that old dude demanded that Vader stop choking the man and he did.

I'll tell you what, I'd rather not come across the Joker (although I kinda do so I can rape the shit out of that sexy man beast :ho) but Vader is a little more...less dangerous I should say.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2009)

The Joker is NOT one of the two best villains ever.  But I'm going to vote for him since Darth Vader is lame.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 7, 2009)

Chee said:


> No, not in that sense. I mean the Joker kills for the shits and giggles and doesn't really listen to anyone. One moment he'd be agreeing with you and the next he kills you.
> *Vader kills people only if they disobey him or don't give him information and that old dude demanded that Vader stop choking the man and he did.*
> 
> I'll tell you what, I'd rather not come across the Joker (although I kinda do so I can rape the shit out of that sexy man beast :ho) but Vader is a little more...less dangerous I should say.



Tell that to the people of Alderaan. 

Or the Jedi kids, the rebels etc.

As for the guy he spares, it was pretty obvious that he did'nt do it _just_ because Peter Cushing told him not to. It was more a scant acknowledgement that the Death Star was'nt his territory. He was trying to make a point- namely, "I can kill all of you with just my finger."    

In the first three films, Vader kills mostly to make sure people are scared of him, since he feels that fear keeps people in line. Killing people for failure is just part of that since it reminds the minions that they better not fail, and to remind them all who is boss. But he will kill anyone for other reasons, such as getting in his way.

Joker enjoys killing (Vader likes the power to kill), but he does it mostly for attention- Gotham's in general and Batman's in particular. Neither are more dangerous than the other (you know, ignoring Vader being a 7-foot cyborg with supernatural powers, a lightsaber, and the armed forces of an evil intergalactic empire under his control) since, lets face it, both are more than readyto torture and kill you.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2009)

Vader was weak, cries of his pathetic son made him too emtotional. Atleast Joker wasn't  sentimental


----------



## Kameil (Jan 7, 2009)

Lol Joker wank. 


I think Vader takes this one easily taking down your own mentor in front of his own son. Telling his son that he's his father more lol-worthy and cut his hand off with apathy freezing Han in frozen carbonite to be raped by a bounty hunter. Watching your son for a duration of ten minutes being cooked by a relentless Sith lord and doing the famous emperor throw and not to mention just for Lea giving him mouth he blows her homeworld up. 

versus Joker utilizing magic pencil trick killing numerous people with comical intentions along side that converting a lowly lawyer that could've changed Gotham into a man of crazy proportions by blowing his girlfriend into pieces along side that pushing Batman's buttons nearly to the point of he himself killing the Joker and with temptation blowing two ships apart all to prove a point.

Both have pure epic proportions but Vader easily outweighs this he eradicated an entire planet.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2009)

Vader doesn't even deserve a spot in the top 100.  He's so fucking one dimensional.  Seriously, there is nothing cool about Vader.  Heavy breathing...yeah...that's a "terrific" trait for a villain.


----------



## Chee (Jan 7, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Vader doesn't even deserve a spot in the top 100.  He's so fucking one dimensional.  Seriously, there is nothing cool about Vader.  Heavy breathing...yeah...that's a "terrific" trait for a villain.



The heavy breathing is more of an iconic trait. The bad guy aspect of it is that he blows up an entire planet, kills people and is a douchebag father. If I haven't seen TDK I totally would vote for Vader but Joker just gets me more.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 7, 2009)

When I first saw Vader in the original trilogy back then. . . I wasn't really impressed as him being the villain. Seriously.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 7, 2009)

I just voted for Vader because he is was a pretty bad ass character until the prequels came.

I love the Joker but his ways of doing things makes him less of a serious villain in my eyes.


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 7, 2009)

Dude... Vader laid waste to an entire planet of people.  He wins.

EDIT:  Okay, technically it was Tarkin.  But Vader didn't do anything to stop him.

And he killed children with very little hesitation.

I will admit, it's a tough match.  The Joker is the insane, maniacal evil... while Vader is the strong, silent brute.


----------



## Vanity (Jan 7, 2009)

Well both are really awesome famous villains but Joker is more likely to win this poll since he's currently a fad/really popular because of the recent movie release. Darth Vadar has been out of the spotlight for a while so he's less likely to win.

Both are great though. I guess I will vote for the Joker though because I did find him more interesting and he was really crazy.


----------



## Para (Jan 8, 2009)

Voting for Darth completely based on fangirl bias and nostalgia, even though the Joker deserves to win this.

Hey, at least I'm honest about it.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 8, 2009)

Voting for Vader because being crazy doesn't make a villain that just makes you crazy


----------



## Chocochip (Jan 8, 2009)

Joker for many reasons.
1.Joker was unique. I know there were alot of crazy killers and villians out there but no one quite seems to be up there with Joker. Ledger is flawless in his presentation and twisted maniac image is given to where you feel that Joker is the craziest psycho you could ACTUALLY meet in real life. Someone you can actually see in the world. Yet someone crazier than many other crazy unbelievable villians.

2. His dialogue/action is more interesting. The part where he was hanging and enjoying every minute with Batman was the best part. He also had alot of great metaphors and such. His dialogue humors, shocks, frightens, confuses, saddens, and just plain out amazes you. Vaders was less than half of that.


3.Darth Vader's motives were boring. Blow stuff up so the empire will rule. Blablabla. I mean, the movies are epic but the concept of the whole blowing a planet, creating a death star and stuff, didn't add to Darth Vader as a character. Joker messing with Gotham City just for the heck of seeing chaos in a city to humor himself is amazing. What seemed to great was how he stole money from the bank and killed his own guys, and later burns a load of money just for the heck of it.

4.Appearance. Darth Vader looks generically cool. A mask, a cape, black suit. A sword type thing on his side. The Force just giving him generic powers. Joker on the other hand, had a unique style to him. His signiture isn't deep breathing(boring), but putting smiley faces on dead people.

5.Intelligence. Joker was smart and tricked out his opponents. Darth Vader just did stuff with sheer power.

6.Relation to the protagonist. Joker's and Batman couldn't help but balance each other out in the cruel city of Gotham. Joker loved Batman and Batman knew Joker kept him sane even if he hated Joker. Darth Vader had a generic family bloodline villian.

I can probably think of more reasons but that should be enough.


----------



## Mashiro (Jan 8, 2009)

I would vote for the Joker if this was the comic book version, but Vader is the villain-king of cinema.


----------



## Major (Jan 8, 2009)

Darth Vader, definitely.  I love tragic characters more.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jan 8, 2009)

I didn't know who I was gonna vote for at first...

but now I'm gonna vote for Joker all the way hoping he wins so I can see the *GRRR NERD HULK RAGE! NERD HULK TYPE NERD RANT ON JOKER!*


----------



## Jessica (Jan 8, 2009)

I hate Star Wars A LOT, but I really like Darth Vader. There's something about him, I don't know.. He just has so much mainstream appeal.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Much as I like Darth Vader....please don't let him win this round.

Hannibal vs Vader is the most generic and predictable outcome to these kinds of things.
I doubt Joker is going to win, but I think he would offer a more interesting finale.


----------



## Federer (Jan 8, 2009)

No, Vader must win. Ledger's Joker is overestimated because of the hype here. There were also great villains who are better than Joker that weren't nominated.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Overrated or not, Vader almost always comes up tops on the average character poll, vying with Lecter. It's boring. Ledger is'nt going to beat Lecter and even if he does, he has had enough close calls in this competition to show that the hype is dying down.

(sigh) The poll is closing in about an hour anyway. He probably won't make it.


----------



## Koi (Jan 8, 2009)

The Joker never blew up an entire planet just to spite someone.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 8, 2009)

Voting for Vader because I'm still bitter The Joker beat Pat Bateman.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 8, 2009)

Vader >      *


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 8, 2009)

And the Sith takes it after all.


----------



## Koi (Jan 8, 2009)

Fuck yes.


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2009)

We're watching Star Wars in my cinema class and the blowing up the planet part came up. Guess what? Vader did ABSOLUTELY NOTHING. The guy with the weird cheeckbones gave the order, Vader just sat back and relaxed. 



Sabakukyu said:


> No, Vader must win. Ledger's Joker is overestimated because of the hype here. There were also great villains who are better than Joker that weren't nominated.



Oh jeez that such an oxymoron. Vader has the same amount of hype around him that the Joker has.


----------



## Federer (Jan 8, 2009)

Chee said:


> Oh jeez that such an oxymoron. Vader has the same amount of hype around him that the Joker has.



Not the Joker from the Dark Knight, or did you miss all those "Why so serious" replies all over the forums. 

And I hate Darth Vader as well, such a terrible villain.


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2009)

Sabakukyu said:


> *Not the Joker from the Dark Knight*, or did you miss all those "Why so serious" replies all over the forums.
> 
> And I hate Darth Vader as well, such a terrible villain.





> No, Vader must win. *Ledger's Joker *is overestimated because of the hype here. There were also great villains who are better than Joker that weren't nominated.



You were obviously talking about the Joker from the Dark Knight.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 8, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHA, SODOMIZE THE JOKER FANS!

But seriously, now I don't have the urge to bitch about TDK being overrated as it finally has lost.......*does a dance*


----------



## Federer (Jan 8, 2009)

Chee said:


> You were obviously talking about the Joker from the Dark Knight.



I'm going to  myself, I wrote a totally different reply, than what I actually wanted to mention. 

Yes, Vader does have hype, from the Star Wars geeks and the rest, but no one had more hype this year (better yet, last year) that the Joker. 

Even so, he lost. Good for him, but Vader is soooo not the greatest villain.


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2009)

After watching New Hope again, Vader _is_ lame.


----------

